# -mek istemek / -meyi istemek



## tzesyneas

Hepinize selam! Problemimi Türkçe'de anlatmaya çalışacagım:

'Okula gitmek istiyorum.' Eğer asıl cümlenin ve yan cümlenin öznesi aynı olursa *-mek istemek* kullanırız.
'Ben senin gitmeni istiyorum.' Eğer asıl cümlenin  ve yan cümlenin  özneleri farklı olursa:  *-me+iyelik ekleri+akuzatif istemek* kullanırız.

Aşağıdaki cümleyi bir araştırma kitabında buldum:
Bayram tatilinde Moğolistan'a git*meyi* istiyorum.

-Ne zaman me+akuzatif istemek kullanmalıyız?
-Eğer 'Bayram tatilinde Moğolistan'a gitmek istiyorum.' yazdıysam yanlış mı olacaktı? Ne değişir?

(yazdıklarımı anlayamazsa özür dilerim. Lütfen anlamakta probleminiz varsa İngilizce'de tekrar yazmamı isteyiniz.)

Önceden teşekkürler!


----------



## Rallino

Well that is not such a strict rule.

Moğolistan'a gitmeyi istiyorum / Moğolistan'a gitmek istiyorum.

Yunanca öğrenmeyi istiyorum  / Yunanca öğrenmek istiyorum.


As long as you don't put an adverb between the object and the verb, both are OK, though I must say I'd almost always use "nominative". But the accusative doesn't sound weird either, feel free to use both. =)


----------



## tzesyneas

Thank you very much once again!  sometimes if you don't know something, even if it is a small thing, it can confuse you pretty much.


----------



## Rallino

tzesyneas said:


> Thank you very much once again!  sometimes if you don't know something, even if it is a small thing, it can confuse you pretty much.



Ooh I sooo know the feeling! You're welcome


----------



## Honour

tzesyneas said:


> Önceden teşekkürler!



Merhaba,

Türkçenize katkı olması için bir düzeltme yapacağım müsadenizle. Önceden teşekkürler (thanks in advance) pek duyulmuş bir ifade değildir. Bunun yerine, "şimdiden teşekkürler" veya "peşinen teşekkürler" gibi ifadeler daha iyi olabilir.


----------



## shiningstar

tzesyneas said:


> Hepinize selam! Problemimi Türkçe'de anlatmaya çalışacagım:
> 
> 'Okula gitmek istiyorum.' Eğer asıl cümlenin ve yan cümlenin öznesi aynı olursa *-mek istemek* kullanırız.
> 'Ben senin gitmeni istiyorum.' Eğer asıl cümlenin ve yan cümlenin özneleri farklı olursa: *-me+iyelik ekleri+akuzatif istemek* kullanırız.
> 
> Aşağıdaki cümleyi bir araştırma kitabında buldum:
> Bayram tatilinde Moğolistan'a git*meyi* istiyorum.
> 
> -Ne zaman me+akuzatif istemek kullanmalıyız?
> -Eğer 'Bayram tatilinde Moğolistan'a gitmek istiyorum.' yazdıysam yanlış mı olacaktı? Ne değişir?
> 
> (yazdıklarımı anlayamazsa özür dilerim. Lütfen anlamakta probleminiz varsa İngilizce'de tekrar yazmamı isteyiniz.)
> 
> Önceden teşekkürler!


 
Merhaba,
Türkçe yazacağım bu nedenle eğer anlamadığın yerler olursa lütfen söyle, İngilizce olarak tekrar yazarım.

Arkadaşlar her iki formun da kullanılabileceğini söylerken haklı. İkisini de kullanabilirsin. Her ikisi de "yapmak" istediğin bir eylemi belirtiyor ancak benim açımdan ikisi arasında küçük bir fark var. 

'Bayram tatilinde Moğolistan'a gitmek istiyorum': Bir istek veya arzuyu belirten bir cümle ve ayrıca "bayramda ne yapmayı düşünüyorsun/ ne yapmak istiyorsun?" sorusunun da cevabıdır. 

İkinci ifade olan "Bayramda Moğolistan'a gitmeyi istiyorum" bana karşımdakinin Moğolistan'a gitmek istediğini *ancak* bunun gerçekleşmesinin *şüpheli* olduğunu anlatıyor. 

Kısaca birinci cümle olumlu veya olumsuz bir hava vermezken, ikinci cümle ifadeye bir belirsizlik getiriyor. 

Son olarak;

-Eğer 'Bayram tatilinde Moğolistan'a gitmek istiyorum.' *diye/şeklinde* yazarsam yanlış mı olur?


----------



## tzesyneas

Açıklamanıza ve düzeltmenize teşekkür ederim! Anlattıklarınız bana çok yardımcı olur.
Tekrar teşekkürler!


----------



## medeor

'Bayramda Moğolistan'a gitmeyi istiyorum.' cümlesi kulağıma düzgün gelmiyor. Yukarıda yazdığın kurallar doğru. Ama ekstra bir şey var. Eğer fiil ile istemek arasına herhangi bir şey gelirse akuzatif kullanmalısın. Yani...

Bayramda Moğolistan'a gitmeyi istiyorum. -> Yanlış.
Bayramda Moğolistan'a gitmek istiyorum. -> Doğru.

Bayramda Moğolistan'a gitmek çok istiyorum. -> Yanlış.
Bayramda Moğolistan'a gitmeyi çok istiyorum. -> Doğru.


----------



## Estella

medeor said:


> 'Bayramda Moğolistan'a gitmeyi istiyorum.' cümlesi kulağıma düzgün gelmiyor. Yukarıda yazdığın kurallar doğru. Ama ekstra bir şey var. Eğer fiil ile istemek arasına herhangi bir şey gelirse akuzatif kullanmalısın. Yani...
> 
> Bayramda Moğolistan'a gitmeyi istiyorum. -> Yanlış.
> Bayramda Moğolistan'a gitmek istiyorum. -> Doğru.
> 
> Bayramda Moğolistan'a gitmek çok istiyorum. -> Yanlış.
> Bayramda Moğolistan'a gitmeyi çok istiyorum. -> Doğru.



Evet, katılıyorum. "Bayramda Moğolistan'a gitmeyi istiyorum." çok güzel duyulumuyor, her ne kadar küçük bir fark olsa da. Soru olarak düşünün: "Bayramda ne *yapmak* istiyorsun?" deriz "Bayramda *neyi *yapmak istiyorsun?" değil. 

Başka bir cümleyle deneyelim: "Bu elbiseyi *almak* istiyorum." yerine "Bu elbiseyi *almayı* istiyorum." demek bence yanlış, bir garip geliyor kulağa...


----------

